# pics of 2006 storm



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Here are some pics from the snow in Feb 2006


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

you do nice work.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I Miss The Snow Soooo Badly!!!!!!!


----------



## nhglock17 (Jan 11, 2007)

*bring it on*

some say SNOWWWWWWWWW???? Iam ready bring it onnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

There are talkin tuesday we'll get some, I know it wont be anything pushable but it is a start anyway. Love the pics too!


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

what scares me about those pics precision is it doesnt look like that much snow. but im sure less people down there have snowplows so your probably billing out twice what people up here can bill for less than half the amount of work.

if it snowed once a year in florida i think i would plow there.

thanx for the pics. :salute:


----------

